# Becoming an outdoors woman



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 2 JUNE 00 
CONTACT: Lynn Marla, 517-241-2225 

BECOMING AN OUTDOORS-WOMAN PROGRAM 
OFFERS "BEYOND BOW" WORKSHOP JULY 7-9 

LANSING--Are you a woman who enjoys the outdoors, but lacks 
the confidence to set off on your own? Grab a friend and 
prepare to learn how to build an emergency shelter, survive 
an overturned boat, develop skill in reading a compass and 
how to cook a tasty meal outdoors with a Dutch oven. 
The Michigan Department of Natural Resources Becoming an 
Outdoors-Woman program and the Ruffed Grouse Society are 
offering these classes and more at a "Beyond BOW" workshop 
at the DNR's R.A. MacMullan Conference Center July 7-9. 
"The Beyond BOW workshops are for women who have some 
outdoors experience, but wish to further their skills or 
simply have an opportunity to share a fun outdoor experience 
with other women," said Lynn Marla, DNR BOW Coordinator. 
This Beyond BOW weekend features numerous programs, 
including Dutch Oven Cooking, Outdoor Meal Planning and 
Preparation, Wild Edibles, Shelters--Your Home Away from 
Home, Outdoor and Water Survival, Beyond Band-Aids (field 
first aid), Backpacking Basics and Map and Compass. Special 
evening activities include a slide show on an African safari 
taken by Phyllis Speer, Arkansas BOW Coordinator, who will 
be teaching the Dutch Oven Cooking, plus a nightly bonfire. 
The MacMullan Conference Center, located on the shores of 
beautiful Higgins Lake, is surrounded by mature pines and 
hardwoods, and the comfortable facilities offer a true "up 
north" feeling. The grounds include many marked trails and a 
scenic lakeshore where dinner will be served. 
Women, 18 or older, are eligible to attend this three-day 
workshop. The $125 registration fee covers lodging, meals 
and all instruction. Enrollment will be limited to 50 
participants. To receive more information and request a 
registration form, contact Lynn Marla, DNR Information 
Services, Box 30690, Lansing, MI 48909; 517-241-2225; e- 
mail: [email protected] 
Many other outdoor programs for women are scheduled this 
year across Michigan. To learn more about these additional 
opportunities, contact Lynn Marla or visit the DNR Web site 
at www.dnr.state.mi.us. 

###


----------

